

The world's first computer made entirely with Carbon-nanotube FETs. Meet Cedric. - typon
http://www.nature.com/nature/journal/v501/n7468/full/501495a.html

======
typon
The paper published online in Nature today is here:
[http://www.nature.com/nature/journal/v501/n7468/full/nature1...](http://www.nature.com/nature/journal/v501/n7468/full/nature12502.html)

